# Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort



## epcmart (Nov 18, 2015)

SFX just called me offering a 2BR L/O unit 12/25-01/01 in exchange of my Ridge Studio president's wk.
I'm have till tomorrow to confirm since this was not my primary match.

I checked tripadvisor reviews as well as TUG resort reviews which are somewhat dated and common complaints of construction inconvenience from recent renovations.

Does anyone have any recent experience at this resort?
Any unit/building with nice lake view?
From reviews it sounds like they are pretty pushy for sales presentations, what can I get if I agree to attend one?

We have never stayed in Tahoe for a whole week even though we are from the bay area, always a weekend trip to common places. We plan to take kids 8 & 11 to a two day ski school. Any input on ski lessons as well as other activities in the area is appreciated.


----------



## epcmart (Nov 18, 2015)

*anyone..??*

with input on this one..??


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 18, 2015)

epcmart said:


> with input on this one..??



Sorry it's been a few years. The Lockout units were nice. I had my son and girlfriend stay there recently and he only mentioned the lake being so low/ receded from our previous trips.  I did not have any pushy sales rep's and he hadn't mentioned anything to me. They all seemed quite friendly and laid back.

The units were decent and the facilities ok as it was during the sking season in 2011. If you go, feedback would be appreciated. gl.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 18, 2015)

I say anytime you are getting a two bedroom unit for giving up a studio is a good trade.  

I see you are giving up a studio at Ridge Tahoe.  Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort is in town while your resort is up on the Kingsbury Grade, so just by staying in town you will have a different experience.  There are lots of great restaurants within walking distance of where you are staying.  

I have not stayed at this resort.  I have friends who own here.  They love it.  I know it also has an indoor pool, which is a nice feature for kids.  It is on the lake, so even it winter, it will be nice to walk along the beach and take in the sights there.  I wouldn't think view would matter too much in winter.  

I wouldn't do the presentation, personally, not worth my time.  

As for ski school, I'd recommend Heavenly, which is the closest ski area to this resort.  Kirkwood is also great, but an extra drive, so just stay in town.  If the parents don't care where they ski or whether they ski, then Heavenly is the easiest.   

If your kids are beginners, the meeting place for them will be the Heavenly gondola (in the center of town, not the tram) so that is pretty convenient for you to drop them off.  They do a great job of their ski school.  Heavenly also offers on hill sledding, zip lining, and other recreational activities such as tubing and snow biking.  At the gondola base is an outdoor ice rink and movie theater.  

On your own you can try snowshoeing on one of the many local hiking trails.  There is a lot to keep your family occupied for a week.  I think it is a terrific exchange!


----------



## epcmart (Nov 18, 2015)

*Thanks Janice...I took it..!!*



jlp879 said:


> I say anytime you are getting a two bedroom unit for giving up a studio is a good trade.
> 
> I see you are giving up a studio at Ridge Tahoe.  Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort is in town while your resort is up on the Kingsbury Grade, so just by staying in town you will have a different experience.  There are lots of great restaurants within walking distance of where you are staying.
> 
> ...



...even though it wasn't a straight exchange, i.e. I had to pay for one level upgrade (being Diamond, I get one free upgrade) but I too think it's a good deal. Last winter my wife made a comment in passing that we should stay in this resort, I guess we are checking it out this winter. I will post a review...stay tuned.

Also, thanks for the other tips about skiing lessons. Kids are excited.


----------



## epcmart (Nov 18, 2015)

*Thanks.*



johnrsrq said:


> Sorry it's been a few years. The Lockout units were nice. I had my son and girlfriend stay there recently and he only mentioned the lake being so low/ receded from our previous trips.  I did not have any pushy sales rep's and he hadn't mentioned anything to me. They all seemed quite friendly and laid back.
> 
> The units were decent and the facilities ok as it was during the sking season in 2011. If you go, feedback would be appreciated. gl.



I will,post a review after my stay.


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 19, 2015)

We stayed there in over July 4th in 2011 and had a great time.  If I remember correctly, we had a lock off.  Watched fireworks on the waterfront having dinner at the place next door.  While personally I'm not a big fan of the "woodsy" decor, the resort was nice and we didn't have any problems.  When we arrived they asked us if we wanted to do the timeshare tour and we told them no.  Was never bugged again.  Found a few nice places to eat in the area and drove around the lake and up to Carson City for the 4th of July parade.

I'd go back with no hesitation.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 19, 2015)

A nice location and nice units. I doubt there will be a lake view from inside the unit.
My only negative remembrance has to do with expensive parking rates.


----------



## epcmart (Nov 19, 2015)

*The whole resort has been Supposedly renovated...*



classiclincoln said:


> We stayed there in over July 4th in 2011 and had a great time.  If I remember correctly, we had a lock off.  Watched fireworks on the waterfront having dinner at the place next door.  While personally I'm not a big fan of the "woodsy" decor, the resort was nice and we didn't have any problems.  When we arrived they asked us if we wanted to do the timeshare tour and we told them no.  Was never bugged again.  Found a few nice places to eat in the area and drove around the lake and up to Carson City for the 4th of July parade.
> 
> I'd go back with no hesitation.



So I will find out if they still kept the woodsy décor or updated to more modern style.


----------



## epcmart (Nov 19, 2015)

*Free parking included in the daily $20 resort fee*



b2bailey said:


> A nice location and nice units. I doubt there will be a lake view from inside the unit.
> My only negative remembrance has to do with expensive parking rates.



which supposedly includes WiFi also, will post my experience.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 19, 2015)

You should check with SFX and see if you have to pay for parking and/or the resort fee.


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 6, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> A nice location and nice units. I doubt there will be a lake view from inside the unit.
> My only negative remembrance has to do with expensive parking rates.



Yes, you do have lake views from the top two floors of the building that faces the lake. No parking expense for Diamond owners.


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 6, 2015)

I own at the joint next door.  Great area with access to everything.  I haven't been inside the Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort, but it looks very nice from the outside.

There's an Indian restaurant (Nikki's Chaat Cafe) down the highway just a little ways that's pretty good.  I don't recommend Fire & Ice (at the Marriott) - they sat me at a dirty table, refused to honor a coupon I had and were rude about it.  

If you haven't done the drive around the lake, get a copy of 'Around Tahoe' (>>amazon link<<) and play it as you go.  If you do the speed limit it'll sync to the various points of interest as you drive by


----------



## epcmart (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the tips everyone.
Does anyone have a resort map for LTVR..?


----------



## epcmart (Dec 10, 2015)

*Resort Map*

I got the resort to email it to me.
attached, I have been told by an owner I know that North side on the upper floors have good view of the lake.
View attachment LTVR Resort Map.pdf


----------



## epcmart (Dec 10, 2015)

*Resort Screen Shot from Google Maps*

Resort Screen Shot from Google Maps


----------



## friedshrimp (Dec 10, 2015)

epcmart said:


> I got the resort to email it to me.
> attached, I have been told by an owner I know that North side on the upper floors have good view of the lake.
> View attachment 2394



519, 521, 523, 619, 621, and 623 will have the best views of the lake. I was in 518 and had a great view of the parking lot.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 10, 2015)

I stayed in a 2BR one year and the unit looked over the lake.  It snowed the night before Christmas and we had the best Christmas Day view - fresh snow on trees and grown, and blue lake beyond.  We don't remember the unit number. It was very well appointed and the room was in excellent condition.  I prefer this place to Marriott Timber Lodge, other than it is not a ski on/off facility.


----------

